# Express 37 Polars



## davidgi (May 1, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find a set of polars for an Express 37? I have searched high and low, canvassed sailmakers, begged and cajoled - all to no avail. I would love a full tuning guide, but this would be a start. Thanks!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Polars for just about any boat with a PHRF rating (I believe) are generally availalbe from US Sailing. Their website: ussailing.org/ lists the designs for which they have polars. They're not free, but if you don't have another E37 nearby to pace yourself against, they'd be a big help.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Actually US sailing only has polars for boats with IMS certificates. I don't know whether anyone has gotten a cert for an Express 37. Great boats though. 

Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Express 37 does appear on the USSailing list of available polars: http://www.ussailing.org/offshore/YachtClasses.pdf Cost is upwards of $250 ; a good bit less than a new jib, but not cheap.


----------

